# gas cap problems



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

here is a simple way to correct a small problem. go buy some plastic mini-hooks, with two-way tape 0n back. stick the hook, on the hinge itself, hook facing up. now you can unscrew gas cap, and lay plastic line over hook. get the ones with the very short hook. works for me.


----------



## x3ro (Jan 13, 2005)

pics?


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

easier way cut the string like i did


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*cutting string*

that's why people loose there caps.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

u may have a point but this is the first car i have had w a gas cap that has a string and I have never lost my gas cap, most cars dont have them and I never heard of anyone losin there gas caps not sayin it doesnt happen just guess its not a major problem around here


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Most new GM cars have the "string": I have seem them on 03 S-10 and a 05 Cavalier.


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

I don't think he's referring to the string. I think he's referring to the fact that there's no where to put your gas cap realistically without hanging out on the side of the car. If it were on a hook it would not hang.

Gene


----------



## UrassisDragon (Dec 7, 2004)

Desoto GTO said:


> here is a simple way to correct a small problem. go buy some plastic mini-hooks, with two-way tape 0n back. stick the hook, on the hinge itself, hook facing up. now you can unscrew gas cap, and lay plastic line over hook. get the ones with the very short hook. works for me.


Pretty clever Desoto GTO!!!...Guess I will shop around for some mini-hooks to install on my Goat.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

ls2dude said:


> I don't think he's referring to the string. I think he's referring to the fact that there's no where to put your gas cap realistically without hanging out on the side of the car. If it were on a hook it would not hang.
> 
> Gene


not exactly true. the cap lays in the enclosure and can still take the pump nozzle


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Someone posted a slick way of sliding the cap up using just a cable tie on the door hinge arm that loosely tied the cap tether to the hinge arm....was cool. I haven't done it yet but it was very elegant.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

That was my first and only "mod" so far. Works great and keeps the cap from banging upm the paint. I think there were pics in the original thread.


----------



## fffernan (Dec 9, 2004)

I unscrew the cap, hold it in my left hand, put the pump in the hole with my right hand, then put the cap back ontop sideways inside the hole. Slightly awkward, but i can have it not touch the paint on the outside. I am way too lazy to buy a hook, but the hook sounds like a great idea.

-Frank


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for the tip Desoto GTO. It works fine


----------



## Desoto GTO (Jan 2, 2005)

*gas cap*

well done xman'


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

*red greens gas cap*

yank it off throw it away use duct tape,or those neet ace hardware spoiler
plugs just get a big one,or use a hole saw on the spoiler you took off drill 
out 35 to 40 throw away gas caps !!!! recycle! :lol:


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe its not a problem for me, because here in NJ we dont pump our own Gas, the attendant usually just puts it on top of the pump until its done.


----------

